# MBR

## BartNL

Beste allemaal,

Ik heb Lilo als bootloader gebruikt, en deze staat in de mbr van mijn schijf. Nu heb ik een nieuwe installatie, met grub als bootloader. De installatie is afgerond, maar na een reboot krijg ik Lilo bootloader te zien; uiteraard werken deze opties niet. Hoe kan ik er nu voor zorgen dat Grub wordt gebruikt? Volgens mij moet de MBR worden verwijderd, aangezien Grub op de bootpartitie van de eerste harde schijf staat.

----------

## polle

Waarom heb je bij de installatie van grub dan niet gekozen om grub in de MBR te installeren?

boot van de livecd en installeer grub opnieuw maar dan in de MBR .

----------

## laue

ik kopieer meestal gewoon alle kernels en configuratiebestanden en zo uit mijn bootpartitie naar /tmp of zo

opnieuw ext2 erop

grub emergen

grub /dev/hdax 

installeren in MBR

vervolgens grub.conf aanmaken en je bent vertrokken

----------

## BartNL

Omdat ik binnenkort er een 2e harde schijf bij ga plaatsen waar Windows XP op komt, waardoor ik niet in problemen wil komen. Maar ik zal straks even mijn Grub instellen op de MBR van de HDD. (hd0) toch?

Bvd

----------

## polle

wat je kan doen als je windows installeert op een nieuwe harde schijf zonder grub te overschrijven:

sluit enkel de nieuwe harde schijf aan, installeer windows, sluit de originele schijf terug aan (als master), de schijf met windows als slave;

voeg in grub een optie toe om windows te booten, let wel windows houd er niet van geboot te worden van andere schijven dan de fysieke eerste harde schijf, maar dat kun je oplossen (vb aan te passen aan jouw situatie):

title Microsoft Windows XP Professional 

map (hd0) (hd1) 

map (hd1) (hd0) 

rootnoverify (hd1,0) 

makeactive 

chainloader +1

----------

## Q-collective

 *BartNL wrote:*   

> Omdat ik binnenkort er een 2e harde schijf bij ga plaatsen waar Windows XP op komt, waardoor ik niet in problemen wil komen. Maar ik zal straks even mijn Grub instellen op de MBR van de HDD. (hd0) toch?
> 
> Bvd

 

Windows installeren --> Gentoo live cd erin en Grub herinstalleren in de MBR

Zo moeilijk is het niet  :Smile: 

----------

## Rainmaker

dat dacht ik ook... Viel vies tegen.

Tip: patitioneer je schijf zo dat je windows partitie onder de 1024e cluster begint. Bijvoorbeeld

100 MB boot (linux)

100 Gb windows

100 gb linux

rest swap.

Windows heeft mn complete reiser4 partitie vernaggeld. Weet niet zeker of het windows was, kan ook partition magic geweest zijn..

Ik zit dit in windows te typen !   :Mad:   :Mad: 

----------

## wimgriffioen

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Windows heeft mn complete reiser4 partitie vernaggeld. Weet niet zeker of het windows was, kan ook partition magic geweest zijn..
> 
> Ik zit dit in windows te typen !   

 

Een tip (een gouden) gebruik nooit Partition Magic

----------

## Q-collective

 *wimgriffioen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Een tip (een gouden) gebruik nooit Partition Magic

 

Wat dan wel? Parted is ook maar flut, zie mij topic maar hierzo

----------

## BartNL

Mijn nieuwe installatie werkt als een trein! Binnenkort de nieuwe schijf erbij, maar door de duidelijk procedure hier verwacht ik niet tegen de lamp te lopen. 

Alweer bedankt!

----------

## frocksii

ik heb toch ook al meer problemen gezien met partitionmagic dan iets anders, ik hou mij bij fdisk (en resizen van partities daar begin ik niet aan)

frocksii

----------

## Rainmaker

 *frocksii wrote:*   

> ik heb toch ook al meer problemen gezien met partitionmagic dan iets anders, ik hou mij bij fdisk (en resizen van partities daar begin ik niet aan)
> 
> frocksii

 

Tja dat is juist de reden DAT mensen PM gebruiken ipv fdisk...

----------

## frocksii

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

>  *frocksii wrote:*   ik heb toch ook al meer problemen gezien met partitionmagic dan iets anders, ik hou mij bij fdisk (en resizen van partities daar begin ik niet aan)
> 
> frocksii 
> 
> Tja dat is juist de reden DAT mensen PM gebruiken ipv fdisk...

 

ma ik wis liever een paar partities dan ze te resizen, kvind het risico net iets te groot. (en blijkbaar is het idd niet zo eenvoudig, aan deze thread te zien)

frocksii

----------

## garo

Als je ze anders toch maar wist is er niet echt een risico...

Maar al die dualboots zijn toch belachelijk, draai je windows-only progs toch met wine of desnoods vmware.

----------

## frocksii

 *garo wrote:*   

> Als je ze anders toch maar wist is er niet echt een risico...
> 
> Maar al die dualboots zijn toch belachelijk, draai je windows-only progs toch met wine of desnoods vmware.

 

(voor ik wis verplaats ik de data wel   :Wink:  )

En het is vooral het risico op dataverlies die ik liever niet neem

frocksii

----------

## Red Nalie

 *garo wrote:*   

> Als je ze anders toch maar wist is er niet echt een risico...
> 
> Maar al die dualboots zijn toch belachelijk, draai je windows-only progs toch met wine of desnoods vmware.

 

Bij mij is de term 'windows-only' progs "Does not work in any way with Linux", daar valt ook Wine onder  :Smile: . VMWare vind ik overkill, kan ik net zogoed Dual-boot draaien...

----------

## BartNL

 *garo wrote:*   

> Als je ze anders toch maar wist is er niet echt een risico...
> 
> Maar al die dualboots zijn toch belachelijk, draai je windows-only progs toch met wine of desnoods vmware.

 

Mag jij mij vertellen hoe ik vlekkenloos Microsoft Office 2003 kan draaien onder Gentoo, en ik stap volledig over! Kom a.u.b. niet aanzetten met OpenOffice, dit is geen optie......(Niet aanvallend bedoelt)

----------

## garo

 *BartNL wrote:*   

>  *garo wrote:*   Als je ze anders toch maar wist is er niet echt een risico...
> 
> Maar al die dualboots zijn toch belachelijk, draai je windows-only progs toch met wine of desnoods vmware. 
> 
> Mag jij mij vertellen hoe ik vlekkenloos Microsoft Office 2003 kan draaien onder Gentoo, en ik stap volledig over! Kom a.u.b. niet aanzetten met OpenOffice, dit is geen optie......(Niet aanvallend bedoelt)

 

Vmware, maar wine zou dit ook moeten kunnen dacht ik mij te herinneren

----------

## Rainmaker

wine echt niet.

Crossover ondersteund tot office XP. Maar 2003 iswel zo geintegreerd in Windows dat het pijn doet. Ik weet dat het slecht is, maar ik vind office gewoon fiojner werken. Ook al heb ik net de snapshot (1.9.62) van openoffice gedownload, en die halen toch snel in...

----------

## eikketk

 *frocksii wrote:*   

> ik heb toch ook al meer problemen gezien met partitionmagic dan iets anders, ik hou mij bij fdisk (en resizen van partities daar begin ik niet aan)
> 
> frocksii

 Lang leve LVM2   :Very Happy: 

----------

